# Euer schwerstes PC Game



## Batze (15. September 2014)

Hehe, 
mal was neues anleiern.

Was war das Game, wo ihr euch echt den Zacken aus der Krone abgebrochen habt.

Auch ich muss da mal überlegen, aber ganz klar, ist schon lange her, es war Commandos.
Sowohl 1+2.

Es ist das Game, wo ich mir sage, das ist hängen geblieben.

Wir haben teilweise damals zu 4 am Rechner gesessen und getüftelt wie wir das Level schaffen könnten.
Also sowas knackiges habe ich bisher selten erlebt.

Das war echt schwer.


----------



## Gast20180705 (15. September 2014)

X-Wing: Angriff auf Fregatte Prime, Schlacht um Todesstern, Minenräumen (Zweite oder Dritte X-Flügler Mission)

Marathon Durandal: Letztes Level + Boss: Erst perfektes Durchschwimmen von mehreren Lavabecken, Arenakampf gegen Horde von Feinden aus dem man Minimum mit 1,5-fach Lebensbalken herausgehen muss (soviel Leben hat man noch, wenn man die Lavabecken perfekt durchquert), Kampf gegen Endboss, der sich zum Schluss in die Luft jagd und einen mit 1mm Lebensbalken zurücklässt.

Far Cry: Vulkan nach Dr. Krieger (Veteran)


----------



## Batze (15. September 2014)

Oooooh ja, X-Wing.
Das war auch noch so ein Ding.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2014)

Das Ur-Prince of Persia von 1989 war auch schwer. Ein falscher Schritt und man war tot.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. September 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> X-Wing: Angriff auf Fregatte Prime, [...]



Das möchte ich unterschreiben. Die Mission "Capture the frigate *Priam*" war so ziemlich das schwierigste, was ich jemals gespielt habe. 

...aber was habe ich mich damals gefreut, als ich das nach unzähligen Versuchen endlich geschafft hatte.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. September 2014)

Spontan fallen mir da einige Plattformer ein, z.B. Super Meat Boy, Electronic Super Joy und They Bleed Pixels. 
Ansonsten Demon und Dark Souls, sowie The Witcher 2 auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Bei den meisten anderen Spielen meide ich den höchstens Schwierigkeitsgrad allein schon aus Rücksicht auf mein Equipment


----------



## Batze (15. September 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Spontan fallen mir da einige Plattformer ein, z.B. Super Meat Boy, Electronic Super Joy und They Bleed Pixels.
> Ansonsten Demon und Dark Souls, sowie The Witcher 2 auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Bei den meisten anderen Spielen meide ich den höchstens Schwierigkeitsgrad allein schon aus Rücksicht auf mein Equipment



Es geht hier auch nicht um den höchsten Schwierigkeits Grad, das ist unerheblich.
Das allgemein schwierige müste zählen.
Künstlich kann man ja so fast alles unmöglich machen.


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2014)

Darksiders 1, da um´s verrecken nicht das Blocken gescheit funktionieren will


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2014)

Also mein schwerstes Spiel war "Sim Life" von Maxis. Das hat mit Packung, Handbuch und Disketten zusammen über 1 Kilo gewogen.


----------



## Batze (15. September 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also mein schwerstes Spiel war "Sim Life" von Maxis. Das hat mit Packung, Handbuch und Disketten zusammen über 1 Kilo gewogen.



Ohne Worte. Ein typischer Mothman Kommentar.  hehe


----------



## Spassbremse (15. September 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also mein schwerstes Spiel war "Sim Life" von Maxis. Das hat mit Packung, Handbuch und Disketten zusammen über 1 Kilo gewogen.



Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz, ist Dir das ganz spontan eingefallen, oder hast Du erst ein wenig darüber nachgedacht?


----------



## Sanador (15. September 2014)

*Falcon 4.0*: Wenn man nach gefühlten Stunden endlich von der Startbahn abhob, wurde man kurze Zeit darauf abgeschossen, da man den feindlichen Jet 2 Sekunden zu spät gesehen hat.

*Empire Earth*: Ab der zweiten Mission in der Russland-Kampagne kam ich ums Verrecken nicht weiter, da die KI so unfassbar aggressiv vorgeht.


----------



## Batze (15. September 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> *Falcon 4.0*: Wenn man nach gefühlten Stunden endlich von der Startbahn abhob, wurde man kurze Zeit darauf abgeschossen, da man den feindlichen Jet 2 Sekunden zu spät gesehen hat.
> 
> *Empire Earth*: Ab der zweiten Mission in der Russland-Kampagne kam ich ums Verrecken nicht weiter, da die KI so unfassbar aggressiv vorgeht.




Bei, Falcon, hast ja Glück gehabt das du es überhaupt geschafft hast abzuheben, das war schon das schwierigste. 
Bei, Empire Earth, vorher die Base richtig ausbauen und die Produktions schleife ankurbeln, also nicht sofort in den Kampf rein gehen, war nicht so schwer, wie es eben bei solchen Strategie Spielen ist, immer erst die Base ausbauen, ressoursen sichern und so.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also mein schwerstes Spiel war "Sim Life" von Maxis. Das hat mit Packung, Handbuch und Disketten zusammen über 1 Kilo gewogen.



Grmpf, ich wollte so was ähnliches schreiben: Neverwinternights 2 , weil in der Special Edition diverse Dinge inkl. einer Dunkelelf-Figur drin war...


Aber vom spielerischen besonders schwer... hmm...   ich hatte mal ein für mich viel zu komplexes Strategiegame, da ging echt GAR nix -  nicht weil ich zu doof bin, aber zu faul, denn es kann sein, dass es gar nicht sooo schwer war, aber dass man eben sich die Mühe machen muss, diverse Tabellen&co erst durchzugehen, um die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen... 

Bei Spielen, bei denen an sich außer der Steuerung nicht viel wissen muss, war es aber definitiv Champions of Krynn. Das war damals noch für den Commodore Amiga, ein waschechtes Rollenspiel mit einer Helden-Party.  Da sind weder ich noch ein Kumpel über die erste Stadt, in die man reist, hinausgekommen...  kann aber auch hier sein, dass man dazu zuerst das Regelwerk hätte lesen UND aus dem FF hätte kennen müssen, um überhaupt eine halbwegs nützliche Party zusammenstellen zu können als 16jähriger Rollenspiel-Einsteiger. Und Internet gab es damals noch nicht, also nix von wegen "Hat einer nen Tipp für mich? " oder gar Walkthrough-Videos.  btw:  für DAMALS war die Grafik sogar passabel... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei Gunman Chronicles (ein Fanprojekt zu HalfLife2, was dann als eigenständiger Egoshooter rauskam) gab es eine Stelle, bei der ich einfach nicht weiterkam - und selbst als ich endlich wusste, dass man an einer bestimmten Stelle "nur" hochspringen muss, hab ich dafür 20 Versuche gebraucht, bis ich endlich an die Kante kam, zu der man hinmusste...  kann sogar sein, dass das eines meiner ersten Postings hier war, weil ich da DACHTE, ich finde den korrekten Weg zum weitermachen nicht  


Aber ein Spiel, das ich durchgehend "schwer" fand, fällt mir jetzt nicht ein - wobei ich ungern eine hohe Hürde überwinde, kann also gut sein, dass ich doch einige, vlt. sogar einige Dutzend nennen könnte, bei denen ich aber schon nach 1-2 Spielstunden keine Lust mehr hatte. 


Jagged Alliance 2 würd ich vlt. als durchgehend "recht anspruchsvoll" bezeichnen. Da bin ich sehr oft nach einem guten Beginn irgendwann doch übel gescheitert


*edit* ah, mir fällt noch was ein: *Flight of the Intruder!* Das war eine Flugzeugsim, die im Vietnam-Krieg spielt. Ich hatte vorher so was wie F15-Strike Eeagle gespielt, wo man so was wie automatische Zielerfassung usw hat - bei FotI aber muss man noch die Technik von Ende der 60er Jahre nutzen, und das wurde gut simuliert, mit anderen Worten: sauschwer...  da hätte man bestimmt erst einige Dutzend Stunden nur das Flugverhalten üben müssen, aber dazu hat man als Teenie keinen Bock, also los in die Missionen: Null Chance... man konnte die Missionen bis ins letzte Detail planen, und schon da musste man an sich sehr genau überlegen - und dann hatte man aber auch noch realistischerweise Raketen&co, die auch mal einfach nicht funktionierten usw., oder wenn man ne Phantom flog, hatte die einen sichtbaren Abgasstrahl, so dass man leicht gesehen wurde usw.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. September 2014)

Was ist schwer, was ist leicht? Es gibt Leute, die spielen Stalker auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durch und sterben dabei nicht einmal, während ich an manchen Stellen gleich 3 oder 4x nacheinander im Gras liege.

Ein Spiel, das mich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad aber wirklich fertig gemacht und bei dem ich nicht einmal den ersten Level geschafft habe, ist Airwolf auf dem C64. Das Ding war echt die Hölle, da fehlten mir Geschicklichkeit, Geduld und das nötige Gefühl für's richtige Timing.

Auf dem PC gab es dann noch X-Wing, das ja schon genannt wurde oder Riven, das für mich eines der schwierigsten Adventures ist, aber dabei immer fair und logisch bleibt (also kein "Benutze Rasierer mit Schlüsselloch").

An neueren Spielen könnte ich da noch Dark Souls nennen. Das Spiel war vor allem schwer, weil ich auch nach ca. 10 Stunden Spielzeit mit der Steuerung nicht zurecht gekommen bin (Gamepad-Legastheniker). Dazu kommt noch das fehlen einer Quicksavefunktion, was dazu geführt hat, das ich diverse Levelabschnitte immer und immer wieder durchspielen musste. Irgendwann hab ich gemerkt, dass ich es nicht aus Spaß immer wieder versucht habe, sondern um das Frustgefühl beim beenden zu umgehen und hab daher damit aufgehört, was wirklich schade ist. An sich ist das Spiel nämlich, was Atmosphäre, Leveldesign und das Kampfsystem angeht, wirklich gelungen.


----------



## Amboss (17. September 2014)

Das Original-Battlefield fällt mir da ein. Online. Ok...jeder Online-Shooter. Ich bin nicht dafür gemacht. Ich schau mir immer die Gegend an und genieße das (kurze) Leben. Alles viel zu hektisch 

So Puzzle/Rätsel-Games fallen mir da jetzt spontan gar nicht ein. Vielleicht aber auch einfach aus dem Gedächtnis verbannt.


----------



## golani79 (17. September 2014)

Spontan fällt mir da "Severance - Blade of Darkness" ein - könnte man als Vorgänger von Demon / Dark Souls bezeichnen.
War / ist bockschwer und wir habens auch nie komplett geschafft.

Da war es auch keine Seltenheit, dass man mal den Kopf verloren hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanador (17. September 2014)

*X3: Reunion*: War auch so eine Qual, vor allem da dir das Spiel rein gar nix erklärt und man im Grunde genommen ziellos durch das All umherwandert und dabei irgendwie mit der umständlichen Steuerung klar kommen musste.


----------



## MichaelG (17. September 2014)

Kommt darauf an was man damit meint:

Kampf
Logik


Als schwerste sind mir in Erinnerung:

X3
Hearts of Iron 2/3 zumindestens wenn man mehr als auf einen Punktsieg aus ist.

Und da gabs noch eine Latte mehr.


Commandos war relativ human, wenn man wußte wie man vorgeht.

Allerdings könnten mich Dark Souls 1/2 neue Grenzen aufzeigen lassen.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> *X3: Reunion*: War auch so eine Qual, vor allem da dir das Spiel rein gar nix erklärt und man im Grunde genommen ziellos durch das All umherwandert und dabei irgendwie mit der umständlichen Steuerung klar kommen musste.



das ist nicht schwer, das ist eher gemurkst, was einige oft verwechseln, auch ist schlecht und garnicht erklären nicht wirklich schwierigkeit


----------



## Sanador (17. September 2014)

Bei etwas Schwierigkeiten zu haben, muss nicht von kniffliger Natur sein.
X3 macht durch sein mangelndes Feedback seine Schwere aus. Man schaue sich beispielsweise Darksouls an, es ist von der Kampfmechanik eher überschaubar und macht seinen hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad durch sein Zurückhalten von Spielrelevanten Informationen aus.
Doch während es zur Atmosphäre bei Darksouls passt, ist es bei X3 nur eine miese Designentscheidung.


----------



## Kaisan (19. September 2014)

Mal ganz klassisch: Dark Souls war mir zu schwer. Da bedarf es wohl keinem Kommentar mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2014)

Projekt:I.G.I.

Der wohl bis heute kniffeligste Stealth-Taktik-Shooter den ich kenne.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Hehe,
> mal was neues anleiern.
> 
> Was war das Game, wo ihr euch echt den Zacken aus der Krone abgebrochen habt.
> ...


"Commandos" fand ich als gerade noch so schaffbar. "Desperados" hat mich viel mehr gefrustet, hab's ungefähr in der Mitte des Spiels aufgegeben.


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2014)

Desperados habe ich durch. Beide Teile. Es geht. Es ist halt nur eine Frage vom passenden Timing, wichtig! dem Einsatz der Taschenuhr und halt nach dem Kettenprinzip vorgehen. Schwächsten, unbewachten/schwach bewachten Punkt/Gegner aussuchen und von dort aus der Reihe nach die Wachen ausschalten. Ist eine Wache unbewacht anschleichen und beseitigen. Wird er bewacht sich eine Übersicht verschaffen, welche Gegner ihr Sichtfeld auf der Wache haben und wie deren Patroillenwege aussehen und wieviel Zeit man hat, den Gegner ungesehen auszuschalten. Stehen die Wachen ständig nebeneinander kommt das Stichwort Taschenuhr ins Spiel. Die so positionieren, daß nur 1 Wache das hört, verstecken und den Kerl danach ungesehen ausknocken u.s.w. Hinzu kommt, daß man  auch noch eine Planungsphase hat, wo man Abläufe vorher planen kann, die dann via Hotkey hintereinander ausgelöst werden. Beispiel: Abschießen von 2 Wachen, werfen von Wurfmessern auf mehrere Wachen o.ä. Die Hotkeys waren aber auch so extrem wichtig, weil die Benutzung der HUD-Oberfläche schlichtweg zu lange gedauert hat. Da war man mit den Hotkeys für ducken, kriechen etc. pp. fixer

Wenn man das einmal weiß wie man am besten vorgeht war Desperados am Ende teils leichter als Commandos (bis auf einige wirklich knifflige Missionen; ich glaube die schlimmste davon spielte in einem Fort, wo es auch 3-4 verschiedene Ebenen gab, wo man aufpassen mußte, daß nicht eine Wache auf Ebene 1 gesehen hat, daß Du gerade auf Ebene 4 einen abmurkst und Du den Kerl da unten nicht für voll genommen hattest. wenn ich mich noch so dunkel daran erinnern kann). Müßte ich aber mal wieder zocken. Ist auch schon ne ganze Ecke her. Genauer gesagt weit über 10 Jahre was zumindestens Teil 1 betrifft, Teil 2 ist aber auch nicht viel kürzer her. Aber Desperados war schwerer als Commandos. Und was auch nicht leicht war war der Clone der beiden Spielereihen Robin Hood.

Project I.G.I ?? Yess. Neben Operation Flashpoint ein wirklich anspruchsvoller Shooter. Und wenn Alarm ausgelöst wurde und in der Gegend dann mindestens ein BMP patroillierte wurde es lustig.  IGI2 war aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (23. September 2014)

Mein schwerstes Spiel bleibt X-Wing. Da alle Badges zu bekommen war die Hölle. ^^ Verzweifelt habe ich da an der Rettung von Admiral Ackbar. Jedes Mal wurde sein Shuttle abgeschossen. 
Severance Blade of Darkness war auch nicht gerade einfach.
Tomb Raider hatte teilweise ekelige Sprungeinlagen.

Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Die Spiele wurden gefühlt auch immer einfacher. Oder ich verzichte unbewusst auf wirklich Bockschwere Spiele. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2014)

Die Casualisierung/das leichter werden der Games ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen (Ausnahmen wie Dark Souls mal ausgenommen).


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Casualisierung/das leichter werden der Games ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen (Ausnahmen wie Dark Souls mal ausgenommen).



ja, wobei man aber auch sagen muss, das Spiele früher auch oft nicht so gut ausbalanciert waren wie heute
und so ne Rückspulfunktion heute ein Rennspiel zwar leichter macht, es verkürzt vorallem auch die Frustneustart Spieldauer, weil man ein Rennen nur 2 anstatt 8 mal fahren muss


----------



## svd (23. September 2014)

"El Matador" (wer's nicht kennt, "Far Cry meets Max Payne", jedenfalls in der Theorie) war auch so ein blödes Spiel.
Die Gegner waren einfach unfair. So schnell wie du ne Kugel im Köpfle gehabt hast, konntest du gar nicht zur Seite hechten. Und das schon in der ersten Mission.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Casualisierung/das leichter werden der Games ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen (Ausnahmen wie Dark Souls mal ausgenommen).



hm. ich denke, dass man da sehr wohl drüber streiten könnte.
(aber ich denke, das würde zu nichts führen  ).


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2014)

svd schrieb:


> "El Matador" (wer's nicht kennt, "Far Cry meets Max Payne", jedenfalls in der Theorie) war auch so ein blödes Spiel.
> Die Gegner waren einfach unfair. So schnell wie du ne Kugel im Köpfle gehabt hast, konntest du gar nicht zur Seite hechten. Und das schon in der ersten Mission.



War das nicht das Game, wo man in der deutschen Fassung nicht mal schießen durfte sondern nur eine Betäubungswaffe bekam ? Das war ein genauso blödsinniger Cut wie bei SOF 2.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm. ich denke, dass man da sehr wohl drüber streiten könnte.
> (aber ich denke, das würde zu nichts führen  ).



Du willst doch nicht etwa abstreiten, daß die früheren Hardcoregames wie z.B. I866 Hunter Killer, Dangerous Waters oder auch ein FS Professional in so einer Art nicht mehr auf den Markt kommen sondern eher casualisierte Games. Das fängt doch bei Shootern schon an mit Blödsinn wie Autohealth und bei COD dem Fehlen von simplen Funktionen wie Schußmodi bei Automatikwaffen. Oder ich denke auch an Adventures wie die Myst-Reihe. Das gibts heute nicht mehr.

Klar gibts noch einige HC-Games (Armed Assault z.B. oder eben Dark Souls). Aber die Games sind im Vergleich zu früher definitiv in der Minderzahl.


----------



## svd (23. September 2014)

Die deutsche Version kenn ich leider nicht. Habe die EV mal vom Grabbeltisch geholt. Hätte die paar Euro aber lieber für einen Laib Brot
ausgeben sollen, der länger und mehr Freude bereitet und nicht so unglaublich hart ist.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa abstreiten, daß die früheren Hardcoregames wie z.B. I866 Hunter Killer, Dangerous Waters oder auch ein FS Professional in so einer Art nicht mehr auf den Markt kommen sondern eher casualisierte Games. Das fängt doch bei Shootern schon an mit Blödsinn wie Autohealth und bei COD dem Fehlen von simplen Funktionen wie Schußmodi bei Automatikwaffen. Oder ich denke auch an Adventures wie die Myst-Reihe. Das gibts heute nicht mehr.
> 
> Klar gibts noch einige HC-Games (Armed Assault z.B. oder eben Dark Souls). Aber die Games sind im Vergleich zu früher definitiv in der Minderzahl.



wie gesagt: darüber könnte man streiten.
was ich auch so sehe ist, dass hc-games 'damals' wohl relativ gesehen häufiger waren.
ob es heute aber absolut weniger sind, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. 

diesen mainstream-markt, den es heute gibt, also diese ganz millionenseller, sind natürlich massenkompatibel, sonst wären es ja keine millionenseller. aber diesen markt gabs 'damals' ja überhaupt nicht, zumindest nicht in dieser form (und schon gar nicht auf dem pc).


----------



## Maxim414 (23. September 2014)

An Project IGI erinnere ich mich auch noch und damals gab es auch noch kein
YouTube, wo man sich einen Run anschauen konnte.
Ich bin damals schon bei dem zweiten Level unendlich oft gescheitert.


----------



## svd (23. September 2014)

Das liegt vlt auch an den unendlich oft spawnenden Gegnern, denen du dabei munter zusehen kannst, wie sie einfach so erscheinen, hehe.


----------



## Gruntek (25. September 2014)

Genau das Spiel hat mich zur absoluten Weißglut gebracht.
Oh du bist grad am rennen? Stoppen ist erst nach 5 sec Delay möglich


----------



## Gast20180705 (25. September 2014)

Budokan: An dem Ninja ists dann immer gescheitert.


----------



## Meito (25. September 2014)

Eindeutig Dark Souls II. In dem Spiel nicht zu sterben wäre unnormal.


----------



## rulli-kulli (25. September 2014)

Ich schließe mich Meito an. Dark Souls II und auch Dark Souls sind definitiv die schwierigsten Games, die ich bislang versucht habe. Wobei ich mir Dark Souls II freilich nur ausgeborgt hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2014)

Seit gestern gehört WatchDogs für mich dazu: ich hatte eine "Fixer"-Mission, bei der ich mit einem Geldtransporter vor "dem Club" flüchten sollte. Alle anderen Fixer-Missionen hab ich mit "Gold"-Zeiten geschafft, aber dieser beschissene Transporter: ich bin gestern ungelogen 15 Minuten durch die Gegend gefahren, hatte mind. 12 Mal keinen Gegner mehr auf dem Radar, über 20 Gegnerautos zerstört per Ampelmanipulation, Poller ausfahren oder Gasleitung, gerast wie es nur ging, Brücken angehoben zwecks Abhängen der Verfolger usw. - IMMER WIEDER spawnten plötzlich 2-3 neue Autos auf dem Radar: sei es 2 Kreuzungen vor mir, nachdem ich an sich schon 500m von meinen Verfolgern GERADEAUS weggefahren war, sei es BEIM Sprung über eine Brücke, dass dann plötzlich an der ersten Kreuzung hinter der Brücke eine spawnt, oder auch einfach nur so von ner Seitenstraße...


----------

